# handgunning for turkey?



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

ive read the laws on long guns but dont really see anything regarding handguns. can i use a handgun to take a bird?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

No, archery or shotgun only.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

If you were using bird shot of the proper size, I beleive you could.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i don't think you can use crossbows either.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

monczunski said:


> i don't think you can use crossbows either.


can you post a link confirming this? my brother in law intends to use his for the late hunt


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You can use crossbows in any season that allows firearms. So yes, you can use crossbows to take turkey in the spring.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

From the 2011 turkey guide: *
Hunting Methods​*​​- Hunters may use a bow and arrow, crossbow, a firearm that fires a fixed shotgun shell or a muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting. *The use of a crossbow requires the hunter to acquire a free crossbow stamp from any license agent or online at www.michigan.gov/huntdrawings. *It is illegal to use or carry afield any other firearm. The prohibition on carrying any other type of firearm does not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license. It is unlawful to use or carry any ammunition except shotgun shells loaded with No. 4 or smaller shot, or to use or carry loose shot larger than No. 4 for muzzleloading hunting. You may hunt turkeys from an elevated stand or tree using only a crossbow or a bow and arrow. The use of dogs or the use or possession of electronic devices that imitate wild turkey calls is illegal.​


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Why doesn't everyone just get one of those hunting guides??


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

crittergitter71 said:


> Why doesn't everyone just get one of those hunting guides??


If you can get to this web site, then you can get to the DNR web site and read all the hunting rules. :idea:


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

i have and i did, its been a while and i figured i would ask here just for the heck of it


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

yea i checked this morning and found out you can use a crossbow. idk why i posted that


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just kidding with you guys. I do the same thing. It's easier and more fun getting your answers here.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

crittergitter71 said:


> If you were using bird shot of the proper size, I beleive you could.


Years ago I called and asked if I could use a shotgun with a pistol grip and was told no. It has been a while maybe things have changed. I went the next best route and set up an Encore in 20 ga. If they would allow me to use a handgun I would. What I'd really like to do is have my 50 cal. T/C Scout handgun converted to a smooth-bore 20ga. Turkeys are the only thing I use a long-gun for.

Jim


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

members ask questions here because that is what makes it a forum. Hunters helping hunters. If you dont want to answer the question with out some helpful advice, dont answer at all.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jem44357 said:


> Years ago I called and asked if I could use a shotgun with a pistol grip and was told no.
> 
> Jim


Guess I am in violation


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

The state of MI / DNR website is one of the worst websites in existence. If they were a private business they would be out of business. Horribly designed, desperately in need of revamping. I honestly don't believe you could make it worse than it is. 

Anytime someone comes on here asking for clarification, keep that in mind!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

jc502 said:


> The state of MI / DNR website is one of the worst websites in existence. If they were a private business they would be out of business. Horribly designed, desperately in need of revamping. I honestly don't believe you could make it worse than it is.
> 
> Anytime someone comes on here asking for clarification, keep that in mind!


Do you remember the old website? Trust me it could be worse.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

jc502 said:


> The state of MI / DNR website is one of the worst websites in existence. If they were a private business they would be out of business. Horribly designed, desperately in need of revamping. I honestly don't believe you could make it worse than it is.
> 
> Anytime someone comes on here asking for clarification, keep that in mind!


very well said. Lets do our best to help one another out


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

a pistol, muzzleloading pistol or shotgun with a pistol grip would all be legal as long as you aren't in possession of anything outside of the shot size restrictions. the only requirement is just having the proper license to carry said pistol, sawed-off shotgun and the like.

it's just like the whole straight-walled cartridge thing with pistols during deer season. you can hunt with a .45-70 TC Contender in the shotgun zone. it is all about the ammo.


----------

